# Gogebic 2022



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have been thinking about a trip to Lake Gogebic around mid July. Has anyone done this trip in the summer? I searched this trip but mostly what I got was hard water reports. Anyone done this trip mid summer? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Just noticed this post. I went grouse hunting last October and stayed in a vrbo in Bergland.near the diner across the gas station. Anyway, my dad walked down to the lake (straight down from the gas station-a little park with a ramp and an extended berm while i hunted. He caught a small pike.and some small gills there. I took a day off and fished with him. It was very warm for the time of year and in the upper 70s! Not a bite but we fished all around the lake. Bergland dam (you can park right at the service parking space off the apv trail, the bridge west of the Hoop-N-Hollar bar, Lake Gogebic county park pier at the south end off rt 64 and the bridge on E Shore rd just around the corner from the park. There were lot of tall weeds just below the water off the pier as far as i could and cast. I thought the water looked low then.

Check with Maple Ridge Bait and Taxidermy 906-365-5050 friendly and has some massive perch taxidermy on stringers. He used to run sales and or checked on company businesses in Ohio. He had stops in Troy and knew parts of se Ohio. Gus's Bait is also listed as the same spot per google maps there on rt 28 on north end of lake. Those are room for rent in that back building on the map.
Gogebic Grocery 906-842-3322 (carryout with bait) on south end of 64. She is friendly and will give info im sure. 

It took us 14.5hrs. from Troy with a stop to eat at Gobblers in Gaylord and Jays sporting goods. Too Far going upper lower this year.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## dutchbuoy (Dec 24, 2014)

I was there in Sept of 2020 for a couple days. Stayed at the north end (Walleye Lodge) which was pretty nice (except for the owner). We really struggled to find/catch fish as did others in the camp. Not sure if it was the time of year or the high winds we battled most every day, but we ended up leaving a day early and fished Lake Michigamme.


----------



## Cat Power (10 mo ago)

Beautiful area. I love the western UP. 

tough fishing is the norm.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Fished for many years w/musky guide from Land O Lakes, WI. He sometimes used Gogebic for walleye clients but said that it was becoming tough for even "really good sticks" to do well enough to justify the drive.

However, it's a beautiful area & there are many other fishing opportunities nearby, including MI/WI border lakes, if Gogebic isn't going.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the reports. It's a long way to go just for fish, although the reports of jumbo perch are compelling. I agree it is a beautiful area. Last year we were headed for Lake of the Woods but the people who were coming from that area said they left early due to the smoke from wildfires. I would like to take a trip this year up north but not sure where. May go back to Canada if its opened back up.


----------

